# GEFUNDEN-Moritzberg.



## jojolintzi (30. Juni 2010)

Hab heute am Fuß des Moritzberg einen der roten ROCK SHOX Zugstufen-Einstellknöpfe gefunden. Wenn jemand seinen kürzlich verloren hat kann er sich bei mir melden! 
Nur zur Sicherheit wäre eine kurze Beschreibung der Tour angebracht, damit sich den nicht jeder krallt der ihn haben will


----------



## Alexspeed (7. Juli 2010)

Ohja ich hab auch einen verloren, zwar wo ganz anders, aber wenn sich niemand meldet dann würd ich ihn auch nehmen. ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spcialized Fan (9. Juli 2010)

Du hast ja sogar "Gefunden" Zetel an den Baum gehangen, wie ich gestern auf ner Tour gesehen hab.


----------



## colombera (10. Juli 2010)

Ich hab heute jemand getroffen der die Einstellknöpfe einer Domain verloren hat. Werde mal versuchen ihn zu erreichen.


----------



## jojolintzi (11. Juli 2010)

Spcialized Fan schrieb:


> Du hast ja sogar "Gefunden" Zetel an den Baum gehangen, wie ich gestern auf ner Tour gesehen hab.



Ich hatte meinen sozialen Tag, Aber keine Angst, kommt weg wenn der Besitzer sich gemeldet hat oder eben nicht


----------

